# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کنکور 95

## fagou20

سلام یه سوال اورژانسی
دوستان من سال سومی هستم و میخواستم تو کنکور سال 95 شرکت کنم آیا میشه ؟ اگه میشه چطوری ؟ چه چیز هایی لازمه ؟ممنون

----------


## Mr.Dr

شما نهاییتون رو بخونین، کنکور پیشکش ...

----------


## fagou20

> شما نهاییتون رو بخونین، کنکور پیشکش ...


مش حسن راهنمایی میخواستم نه نصیحت  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mr.Dr

> مش حسن راهنمایی میخواستم نه نصیحت


شدنش که میشه ولی ریسک داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fatima.te

قبلا میشد اونم ازاد نه واسه سراسری.زمانی ک کنکورا جدا بود 
الان فک کنم نمیشه
شما از الان واسه نهاییت تلاش کن ب کنکورم میرسی :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fagou20

> شدنش که میشه ولی ریسک داره



متوجه نشدم میشه یکم توضیح بدبد

----------


## fagou20

> قبلا میشد اونم ازاد نه واسه سراسری.زمانی ک کنکورا جدا بود 
> الان فک کنم نمیشه
> شما از الان واسه نهاییت تلاش کن ب کنکورم میرسی


نهایی که راحتالحلقوم تشریف دارن تا اونجایی که میدونم

----------


## jarvis

> نهایی که راحتالحلقوم تشریف دارن تا اونجایی که میدونم


اونایی که اینجوری میگفتن الان دنبال ترمیم معدل اند

----------


## fatima.te

> نهایی که راحتالحلقوم تشریف دارن تا اونجایی که میدونم


اره راحته ولی اصل سر جلسس گیج بازی در نیاره ادم دقیق بنویسه چون مصحح ها دبیرا نیستن اگه سر جلسه راحت بود که الان کلی 20کتبی داشتیم.
+درضمن این جریان کنکور ک گفتم رو مدیر مدرسه به ما دو سال پیش گفت ک سوم بودیم

----------


## fagou20

> اونایی که اینجوری میگفتن الان دنبال ترمیم معدل اند


نه بابا . حالا وللش نهایی رو کنکور میتونم بدم نمیخوام که برم دانشگاه میخوام ببینم در چه حدی ام

----------


## Poorya.Mo

نهایی راحت الحلقوم ؟؟ یعنی شما الان اونقدر فولی که نهایی 20 میگیری ؟ چنان تصحیح میگنن برگه رو از یه نقطه نمیگذرن !!!! 
بعدشم اول و آخر شما برای ورود به دانشگاه باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی. نداشته باشی ول معطلی

----------


## biology115

> نهایی که راحتالحلقوم تشریف دارن تا اونجایی که میدونم


ما هم یه زمانی همین حرف رو میزدیم ، از من میشنوی از همین الان واسه نهایی ها حسابی بخون

فعلا کنکور رو بیخیال ...

----------


## fatima.te

> نه بابا . حالا وللش نهایی رو کنکور میتونم بدم نمیخوام که برم دانشگاه میخوام ببینم در چه حدی ام


عزیز جان اگه میخوای خودتو بسنجی یه کنکور بزن دیگه سوال نداره  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## fagou20

> نهایی راحت الحلقوم ؟؟ یعنی شما الان اونقدر فولی که نهایی 20 میگیری ؟ چنان تصحیح میگنن برگه رو از یه نقطه نمیگذرن !!!! 
> بعدشم اول و آخر شما برای ورود به دانشگاه باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی. نداشته باشی ول معطلی


فقط میخوام مثل همین آزمایشیا خودمو محک بنم داش درضمن حالا تا نهایی 6 ماه دارم معدلمم تو مدرسه هم بد نیست فقط واس آشنایی میخوام برم کنکور بدم
به رو تخم چشمم نهایی رو هم خوب میخونم :Yahoo (109):

----------


## fagou20

> عزیز جان اگه میخوای خودتو بسنجی یه کنکور بزن دیگه سوال نداره


آبجبی میخوام آبدیت باشه کنکورش

----------


## fatima.te

> آبجبی میخوام آبدیت باشه کنکورش


تو سومتو فول بخون،25تیر بیا بعد از اینکه سوالا رو گذاشتن رو نت بزن اپدیت هم هستی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## jarvis

عزیزم تخلف میخوری محروم میشی خاک بر سر میشی

----------


## fagou20

> عزیزم تخلف میخوری محروم میشی خاک بر سر میشی


حالا فهمستم پس قانونی نمیتونم کنکور بدم باشه دستت درد نکونه

----------


## fagou20

> تو سومتو فول بخون،25تیر بیا بعد از اینکه سوالا رو گذاشتن رو نت بزن اپدیت هم هستی


نظر لطف شماست

----------

